# Activation de la sortie optique Apple TV2



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai besoin de vos lumières, en effet depuis que j'ai mon Apple TV, je n'arrive pas à faire sortir le son par la sortie optique de celui-ci.

Je vous explique mon branchement:

Apple tv en HDMI à la TV
TV reliée à mon ampli

Je voudrai pouvoir utiliser l'Apple TV indépendemment de mon écran tv et pouvoir lancer via airplay ma musique. Dans le meilleur des cas, pouvoir regarder la tv (sans son donc... photos, luxe tv, fashion tv) tout en écoutant ma musique.
Je pensais donc qu'en utilisant la sortie optique le l'ATV reliée à l'ampli, cela marcherai .. mais non 

Savez vous si il faut activer la sortie optique ? (branché en HDMI le son ne veut chez moi seulement sortir en HDMI)
Savez vous si il est possible d'utiliser l'ATV uniquement en Airplay audio via sortie optique et en affichant pas l'ATV sur la tv ? (aujourdhui pour ecouter la musique il me faut: le macbook d'activé avec itunes etc. la tv allumée, l'ATV allumée, l'ampli allumé ....)

pour info, j'ai essayé de changer de cable HDMI, de cable optique, différentes entrée/sortie sur l'ampli .. reboot et restaure de l'apple tv, MAJ en 4.2 ....TOUT donc ! :mouais:

Merci d'avance et bonne journée !


----------



## Queerasfolk (23 Novembre 2010)

As-tu activé l'option ?

Dans les menus "audio et vidéo", il y a un sous-menu "sortie audio numérique dolby" ou un truc du genre (désolé, j'ai pas mon AppleTV sous la main).
Si le réglage est sur "Auto", alors le son sortira par l'HDMI du moment qu'un câble est branché.
Dans ton cas, passe le sur "Marche" et tu devrais retrouver le son sur ton ampli.


----------



## manix93 (23 Novembre 2010)

Je suis devant là ... Alors effectivement il ya un sous menu "sortie dolby digital" et j'ai le choix entre "auto, activé, désactivé"

J'ai déjà fait les test mais je viens de retenter ... le son ne veut pas sortir par la sortie optique 

j'ai bien sur activée la bonne sortie sur l'ampli .. (ps: la sortie optique de la ps3 est branchée et elle marche elle)

Chose troublante, c'est que dans nimporte quelle position se trouvant l'option 'sortie dolby digitale" le son sort tout de même ... mais par la tv (ampli plutot .. mais tv activée) Si je change de chaine ou de source sur la tv le son s'éteint puisque l'apple tv priorise le HDMI 

Soit mon ATV déconne soit c'est pas cette option .. mais merci de m'avoir répondu en tous cas. Si par contre tu te trouves dans la situation où ta sortie optique marche bien, peux tu refaire un tour par ici et me détailler tes manip quand t'auras le temps que que tu seras devant ton ATV stp ?


----------



## Onra (24 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est activé cela marche direct. Perso moi je ne l'utilise pas car j'ai un méchant bruit de fond... je n'ai pas eu le courage d'appeler l'applecare encore.


----------



## manix93 (25 Novembre 2010)

Onra a dit:


> Si c'est activé cela marche direct. Perso moi je ne l'utilise pas car j'ai un méchant bruit de fond... je n'ai pas eu le courage d'appeler l'applecare encore.



Merci pour ta réponse  cela signifie donc que j'ai un soucis avec mon ATV :mouais: va falloir que je trouve aussi le courage d'appeler pour confirmer la panne par apple ..


----------

